# QUICK LIST: International Safe Food List



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 19, 2010)

Also see:
Feeding Your Rabbit
Vegetables 
QUICK LIST: Rabbit-Safe Foods
QUICK LIST: Gardening for your Bunny

*INDIA*

_*Bengali*_
Here is a list of foods that your bunny can have: (in English and Bengali)

*HERBS and GREENS*
Beet (Beet) - leaves
Coriander/Cilantro - Dhonay Pata
Cowpea Vines- Barbati vines
Drumstick - Sajnae Dauta
Garden purslane (Nunia)
Indian spinach (green) (Puishak) 
Indian spinach (red) (Puishak)
Jackfruit Leaf- Kanthal leaf
Jute leaf (Patpata)
Mint Leaves- Pudina
Mulberry Leaf- Shahtoot
Mustard green (Sarisa shak)
Parsley - Parsley
Radish (Mula) â&#8364;&#8220; tops are best
Spinach (Palongshak)
Turnip Leaves (Shalgom) â&#8364;&#8220; green leaf is best
Water spinach (Kolmi) â&#8364;&#8220; tiny amount
Winged bean (Kamrana sheem) - small amount

VEGETABLES
Asparagus (Asparagus)
Baby corn (Choto bhutta) (just the tiny corn cob part)
Brinjal (Begoon or Begun) â&#8364;&#8220; just the purple fruit ( also called eggplant)
Cabbage (Bandha Kopee or Bandhakopi) â&#8364;&#8220; small amounts of leaves
Capsicum (Lanka) (also called sweet pepper)
Carrot (Gajor)
Cassava (Shimul alu) - small amounts
Cauliflower (Phulkopi)- small amounts
Cucumber (Shasa)
Drumstick (Shajina) â&#8364;&#8220; also called malunggay
Kholrabi (Olkopi)
Lettuce - Salad Patta
Okra (Dhedosh/Vindi/Dhanroce)
Pe-tsai (Nati shak) â&#8364;&#8220; similar to bok choi
Plantain (Kanchkala)
Squash (Squash)
Sweet pepper (Misti marich)
Sweet potato (Misti alu) â&#8364;&#8220; small amounts 
Tannia (Dudkachu)
Teasle gourd (Kakrol)
Tomato (Tomato)


Fruit in Bengali:
Apple- Sebu (no seeds - fruit, branch and leaf are OK)
Banana- Kola (fruit and peel)
Carambola (kamranga)
Giant granadilla (Sheeta lau) â&#8364;&#8220; fruit only (also called passion fruit)
Grapes- Angoor (fruit and vine and leaf)
Guava - Payara (just a little bit.. very sweet!)
Mango- Aam (pakka) - just the fruit, not the big seed
Muskemelon/Cantalope - Karmuj
Orange- Kamala Leboo
Papaya (Papay) â&#8364;&#8220; fruit only, not the skin or anything else
Pear - Nashpati
Pineapple - Anarash (the yellow part you would eat)
Plum - Aloobukhara (just the fruit that you would eat.. not the seed/pit)
Watermelon (Tarmuj)

biul leaves
mulberry leaves 
bamboo leaves
(Source)

Grasses: Napier grass, Guinea grass, Rhodes grass. kikuyu (green grass), puero, Desmanthus, Lucerne, Agathi, Barseen
(Source)

Chirchita
Ceylon caper/vyahkra nahki
Cassava tops
_Crotalari_ species: eg. sunnhemp.
*Wurrus* (_Flemengia congesta_) 
Velvet bean or cowitch vines
Sweet potato vines
cowpea vines
Leucaena leaves

TRANSLATION SOURCES: 
http://food.indif.com/refer/glossary/fruit.asp

***
Copyright Autumn Gambles (2010) - Reproduced with Permission.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 19, 2010)

*INDIA

**Hindi*
*
**HERBS & **GREENS*
Basil - Tulsi
Chicory - Kasani
Coriander Leaves/Cilantro - Hara Dhania
Drumstick leaves - Muranka bhaji 
Dill - Suva bhaji/Soye / Suwa or Soa sag
Mint - Pudina
Parsley - Ajmooda ka patta
Sage - Seesti or Salbia-sefakuss or Sefakuss

Jackfruit Leaves- leaf of Kathal
Indian Jujube or ZizyphusÂ* leaf - Baer or Ber leaf
Mustard Greens - Sarson ka saag
Radish Greens -Â* leaf of Mooli
Spinach - Palak
Turnip Greens - Shalgam


*VEGETABLES
*
Asparagus - Shatwar or Halyan or Sootmooli
Artichoke - Hathi Chak
Beetroot - ChukanderÂ* (the green tops are best... the bottom can make bunny gassy)
Broccoli - Hari Phoolgobhi
Bottlegourd- Lauki 
Eggplant - BrinjalÂ* - Baingan(just very small amount of the purple flesh... most rabbits don't care for it)
Cabbage - Pattagobi or Bandgobi (small amounts - can cause gas)
Capsicum (Bell Pepper) - Simla Mirch (remove seeds)
Carrot - Gajar
Cauliflower - Phool gobi (very tiny amount - can cause gas)
Celery - Ajmud/Ajmoda/Doroo/Randhuni (cut into tiny pieces to avoid choking on strings)
Cowpea vines - vines of Lobia
Cucumber- Kheera/Kakdi (small amounts)
Drumsticks- Shigh phali (the pods)
Fennel - Saunf
Knolkol (kholrabi) - Gathgobi
Lettuce- Salad ke patte (only dark green and leafy lettuce)
Okra (Ladiesfinger) - Bhindi
Plantain and pith - Kela ka guda & kela 
Pumpkin - Kaddu
Tomato - Tamatar (only the red fruit that you eat... no leaves or stem or roots (TOXIC))



*FRUIT
*
Apple - Sev OR Seb (No seeds - can eat the fruit, leaf, dried twigs and branches)
Apricot - Khubani/Khumani/Jardalu (Not the big seed/pit in the middle - toxic; fruit is OK)
Banana - Kela (skin and insides)
Carambola - Kamrak or Kumrak or Kamrakh
Grapes- Angoor (fruit only - the part you eat)
Indian Jujube (Zizyphus) - Baer/Ber fruit
Mango- Kaccha Aam /Keri (raw -Â* not the seed/pith)
Orange - Santara, Narangi, santra/shantra
Papaya - Papita (just the fruit, not seeds)
Peach - Aadu/Aadoo/Adoo/Aaru
Pear - Nashpati
Pineapple - Ananas (the yellow fruit)
Plum - Alubukhara (just the fruit - not the pit/seed)
Raisins (black)- Sultana
Raisins (white) - Kishmish or kismis or sunahri or Peeli or Badi
Watermelon - Tarbooja


*GENERAL FORAGE*
biul leaves
mulberry leaves 
bamboo leaves
(Source)

Grasses: Napier grass, Guinea grass, Rhodes grass. kikuyu (green grass), puero, Desmanthus, Lucerne, Agathi, Barseen
(Source)

Chirchita
Ceylon caper/vyahkra nahki
Cassava tops
_Crotalari_ species: eg. sunnhemp.
*Wurrus* (_Flemengia congesta_) 
Velvet bean or cowitch vines
Sweet potato vines
cowpea vines
Leucaena leaves


TRANSLATION SOURCES:
Â*http://www.desigram.com/pages/articles/Food/Language-Glossary/Herbs-Glossary.html
http://www.newkerala.com/recipes/Indian-Recipes/Terms-and-Glossary/Indian-recipes-Glossary-terms-of-Vegetables.html
Â*VERY USEFUL - Names of foods in a Number of Indian Languages : http://www.cuisinecuisine.com/Ingredient%20Finder.htm
http://world-rabbit-science.com/WRSA-Proceedings/Congress-2008-Verona/Papers/R-Odeyinka.pdf


*
*
*

*

***
Copyright Autumn Gambles (2010) - Reproduced with Permission.


----------

